# Kommen nVidias neue Karten etwas eher als vor Kurzem noch angenommen?



## Fatalii (15. Dezember 2011)

Die neue Grafikkartengeneration der beiden großen Hersteller nVidia und AMD(ATI) werden in 28nm bei TSMC gefertigt und sollen 2012 veröffentlich werden.
Während man in Bezug auf die Southern Island Karten immer weider den 9. und 10. Janaur hört/liest, bliebt es bei nVidia verhältnismäßig ruhig. Bis jetzt.

Aktuellen Gerüchten und nVidias Senior Product PR Manager Igor Stanek zufolge, liegt die neue Generation namens GTX600(?) voll im Zeitplan.
Man habe bei nVidia erste Chips, teste diese und sei mit der Ausbeute zufrieden. Diese soll, anders als noch bei dem Wechsel auf 40nm, besser ausfallen.


> We are on track with our Kepler roadmap. We have 28nm silicon in house  now. Our transition to 28nm is going better than 40nm, and yields are  better than our original plan.


Um welche Chips es sich handelt lässt Stanek offen. Auch geht er nicht näher ins Detail und erklärt leider nicht was mit "on track" genau gemeint ist. Somit bleibt hier auch 
weiterhin Platz für Spekulationen.

Den aktuellen Annahmen zufolge, soll auch nVidia dazu übergehen und zu Beginn erst die Performance- und dann die Highend-Modelle herausbringen.
Der im Performancebereich angesiedelte GK104 soll demnach vor dem GK100 erscheinen. Darum dichtet man dem GK104 Fermiwurzeln mit Keplerdetails an.
Die Leistung soll sich etwas oberhalb der GTX580 bewegen bei gleichzeitig reduzierter DIE Größe. Angenommen werden 640 oder gar 768 1D-Shader,
80 bzw. 96 TMUs und ein 256 bis 384 Bit breites Speicherinterface. Somit spricht man von einer Rechenleistung von über 2 TFlops.
Zum Vergleich, eine GTX580 bringt es auf 512 1D-Shader, 64 Textureinheiten, ein 384Bit Spericherinterface und 1,58 TFlops Rechenleistung.
*Launch: Anfang/Mitte erstes Quartal 2012*

Der GK100 (GTX680?) soll hingegen komplett auf der Kepler Architektur basieren, _geschätzt_e 1024 1D Shader, 128TMUs, 64 ROPs und ein 512Bit Speicherinterface
beherbergen und soll leistungstechnisch über einer GTX590 agieren. Es könnten also über 3 TFLOPs Rechenleistung zu Buche stehen.
Anagben zu der Speicherbestückung/Menge liegen wohl noch nicht vor. Zu den Verbrauchswerten finden sich aktuell noch keine nennenswerten Informationen, 
doch in anbetracht der Zahlen ist ein Verbrauch im GTX 580 Bereich nicht weit hergeholt. Auch Preise sind noch nicht in der Gerüchteküche unterwegs.
*Launch: zweites Quartal 2012

*Die Highend GPU wird also etwas später erwartet als das Performancemodell. Somit würde AMD nicht ganz alleine mit 28nm GPUs darstehen.
Fudzilla hofft auf mehr Informationen zur CES 2012 in Las Vegas, die auch im Bezug auf die neuen AMD-GPUs im Gespräch ist.

Quellen:
Hardwareluxx
Fudzilla
3D-Center


Kommentar des Autors: 
Da es sich in dieser News überwiegender Weise um Schätzwerte, die aber nicht unbedingt realitätsfern erscheinen, handelt, ist natürlich noch Geduld angesagt.
Jedoch finde ich es nicht verkehrt wenn bei all dem Trubel um die Southern Islands, auch den neuen nVidia Chips etwas Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt wird.
Ich bitte von vornherein jedwedes Fanboy-, Bash- und Trollverhalten sein zu lassen, es gibt schon genug News die voll davon sind!


----------



## matty2580 (15. Dezember 2011)

Fatalii schrieb:


> Der GK100 (GTX680?) soll hingegen komplett auf der Kepler Architektur basieren, _geschätzt_e 1024 1D Shader, 128TMUs, 64 ROPs und ein 512Bit Speicherinterface beherbergen und soll leistungstechnisch über einer GTX590 agieren


Das klingt schon einmal gut...^^
Ich freue mich auf die neuen Karten von Nvidia.


----------



## Fatalii (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich freue mich auch auf die neuen Karten von nVidia. Jedoch sind das in erster Linie Annahmen und daher warten wir gespannt

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Dezember 2011)

Das ist zwar wie die meisten Meldungen über die Next-Gen Grakas spekulativ, trotzdem freue mich über solche positiven Gerüchte.
So oder so, 2012 wird im Grafiksektor extrem spannend
Ich hoffe, dass beide Hersteller einen "sauberen" Launch hinlegen, mit technisch ausgereiften, leistungsstarken Produkten, die zum Start flächendeckend verfügbar sind.
Mein PC scharrt jedenfalls schon mit den Hufen


----------



## Rizzard (15. Dezember 2011)

Bin mal gespannt was die 28nm Karten können. Was den Launch angeht können sich die Hersteller ruhig Zeit lassen. Habe da noch keine Notwendigkeit aufzurüsten.
Dem Markt fehlen noch ein paar weitere Grafikkracher ala BF3,C2,Metro usw.


----------



## Bagui (15. Dezember 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das ist zwar wie die meisten Meldungen über die Next-Gen Grakas spekulativ, trotzdem freue mich über solche positiven Gerüchte.
> Mein PC scharrt jedenfalls schon mit den Hufen


 
Geht mir ähnlich. Ebenso freue ich mich schon auf Ivy Bridge. Dh für mich im allgemeinen das nächstes Jahr wohl kräftig aufgerüstet und umgerüstet wird. 
Ein paar mehr Details wären genial, zu beiden Themen versteht sich. Aber es hört sich ja schon sehr vielversprechend an. 
Danke an die Vorabinfos Fatalii


----------



## Jan565 (15. Dezember 2011)

Klingt an sich gut. Die annahme war aber vorher bei AMD genau die gleiche, dass die Karte über der 6990 liegt. Aber was ist nun? 

Ich gebe nichts auf so ein gerücht. Wobei NV unter zug zwang steht, denn AMD wird den Release Termin denk ich mal einhalten und die Karten scheinen schon an sich fertig zu sein. 

Aber 1024 Shader und 512Bit Interface halte ich für fragwürdig, denn was bringt es? Dann hätten die Karten Mindestens 2GB Ram oder 4GB Ram was zwar nicht abwegig ist, aber für NV zu viel. In letzter Zeit haben die eher GPU Power als Ram größe, wie man es andere GTX580 sieht.


----------



## rendog31 (15. Dezember 2011)

Wird nun nichts aus meiner GTX570.. aber dann warte ich halt..


----------



## AMD (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube nicht, dass die GTX680 (wenn sie denn so heißt) ein 512bit Speicherinterface bekommt... 384bit mit GDDR5 reichen schon dicke aus aber nunja, man wirds sehen.


----------



## Fragles (15. Dezember 2011)

Naja wenn dann eine GTX680 kommt werde ich nach kurzer Zeit sicherlich zugreifen. Mir gefällt das NV Konzept ( 3mal so viel Leistung pro Watt ). Denke auch das die Fermin Architektur nun besser und effiziernter genutzt werden kann. Freue mich aber auch auf den Kampf zwischen AMD und NV. Allerdings muss ich gestehen das ich NV wegen den zusätzlichen Futures und der Bildqualität bevorzuge.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (15. Dezember 2011)

Die sollen mal aus de Puschen kommen, meine ehrwürdige 260er will in Rente gehen und das relativ bald! Aber wäre natürlich nicht schlecht, bloß sollte die PCI-E 3.0 nutzen können, da ja der IVY das nativ unterstützen soll und dann sollten auch 512bit Speicherinterface gut nutzbar sein.


----------



## Fatalii (15. Dezember 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass beide Hersteller einen  "sauberen" Launch hinlegen, mit technisch ausgereiften, leistungsstarken  Produkten, die zum Start flächendeckend verfügbar sind.
> Mein PC scharrt jedenfalls schon mit den Hufen


 

Du hast doch gerade aufgerüstet und noch 2 GTX 580 in deinem PC  Meiner muss sich mit einer begnügen

Zu dem Interface: ich weiß nicht so recht, ob das so kommen wird. Die Leistung und die Bandbreite müssen erstmal genutzt werden.
Sollte die GPU in Regionen der 590 vorstoßen oder diese gar übertreffen, dann muss nicht unbedingt das Interface limitieren.
Aber wer weiß vielleicht legt nVidia dieses mal das Hauptaugenmerk auf ein augeglichenes Verhältnis.

Man munkelt, das AMD mit einem Paperlaunch die Karten ins Rennen schicken wird. Eventuell möchte nVidia das umgehen und
kommt deswegen etwas später?! Die angenommen Zahlen und Werte lassen hoffen 
Den aktuellen Gerüchten zufolge wird die 7979 ja nicht in Leistungsregionen der HD6990 vorstoßen, das könnte 
nVidia unter Umständen in die Karten spielen. Wohlmöglich streut AMD die Gerüchte auch absichtlich und
wartet mit einer bomben GPU, sodass nVidia unter zugzwang steht.

MfG


----------



## Hademe (15. Dezember 2011)

Fatalii schrieb:


> Der GK100 (GTX680?) soll hingegen komplett auf der Kepler Architektur basieren, _geschätzt_e 1024 1D Shader, 128TMUs, 64 ROPs und ein 512Bit Speicherinterface
> beherbergen und soll leistungstechnisch über einer GTX590 agieren.



Naja... über einer GTX590 ist denk ich doch etwas übertrieben... das wäre schon eine enorme Leistungssteigerung...

klingt für mich nicht sehr realistisch, bzw glaubhaft.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Dezember 2011)

Fatalii schrieb:


> Du hast doch gerade aufgerüstet und noch 2 GTX 580 in deinem PC  Meiner muss sich mit einer begnügen



Wenn die neuen High-End Modelle wirklich erst etwas später kommen, dann habe ich ja noch was Zeit


----------



## belle (15. Dezember 2011)

Da meine 6870 den Geist aufgegeben hat und ich zurzeit eine GTX 280 nutze, wird meine nächste Karte wohl ein GK104 oder eine Radeon 7870, jenachdem was eher erscheint. Da bin ich völlig schmerzfrei.


----------



## Fatalii (15. Dezember 2011)

Die Zahlen wirken auf den ersten Blick in der Tat brachial, aber wohlmöglich legt nVidia bei den High-End Modellen Wert auf Leistung
und möchte zeigen was mit der 28nm Technologie möglich ist. Frei nach dem Motto: stromsparen ist für AMD 
Ich für meinen Teil rechne auch mit weniger Leistung, evtl. knapp unter einer 590.

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Dezember 2011)

belle schrieb:


> Da meine 6870 den Geist aufgegeben hat und ich zurzeit eine GTX 280 nutze, wird meine nächste Karte wohl ein GK104 oder eine Radeon 7870, jenachdem was eher erscheint. Da bin ich völlig schmerzfrei.


 
Dann wünsche ich dir, dass einer der beiden Hersteller möglichst zeitnah die Next-Gen bringt


----------



## dangee (15. Dezember 2011)

Es wird spannend! Freu mich schon auf den Showdown und meine neue GraKa 

-> Abwarten Käffchen trinken


----------



## Fatalii (15. Dezember 2011)

Da die News inzwischen auch auf der Main ist, denke ich, dass wir hier zu machen können 

MfG


----------



## botr (15. Dezember 2011)

belle schrieb:
			
		

> Da meine 6870 den Geist aufgegeben hat und ich zurzeit eine GTX 280 nutze, wird meine nächste Karte wohl ein GK104 oder eine Radeon 7870, jenachdem was eher erscheint. Da bin ich völlig schmerzfrei.



Hast du sonst schmerzen oweiha


----------



## D4K1NE (16. Dezember 2011)

Nun eine Leistung über 590er Niveau kann ich mir schon ein wenig vorstellen. War in der Vergangenheit auch nicht andern (zumindest eine Leistung auf einem ähnlichen Level). Die GTX 480 konnte damals auch mit einer GTX 295 mithalten, daher klingt das gar nicht mal so abwegig.

Nun heißt es für mich aber warten - eigentlich stand der Kauf einer 580er kurz bevor. Dies macht aber in anbetracht der neuen Möglichkeiten keinen Sinn mehr und stellt eine reine Geldverschwendung dar. Und zu guter letzt bleibt abzuwarten was AMD anstellt. Sollte die 7970 wirklich eine sehr starke Karte werden entscheiden im Endeffekt Tests und Herstellerspeziefische gimmicks (Eyefinity vs. Physix & Cuda, etc.) über den Kauf.

Daher: Es bleibt spannend


----------



## Fatalii (16. Dezember 2011)

Genau wie du sagst, abwegig  ist es nicht, aber es bleibt abzuwarten ob nVidia es tatsächlich schafft.

Zu der GTX 580:
ich halte es nicht für Geldverschwendung, denn die High-End Modelle lassen noch auf sich warten und
ob die Leistung der neuen Mittelklasse soo weit oben liegt ist auch fraglich.
Außerdem ist die 580 ein ausgereiftes Produkt Ich habe meine seit 2 Wochen, nun mit dem Alpenföhn Peter
ausgerüstet und ich bereue nichts! Selbst wenn die GTX 660(?) an die Leistung herankommt.
Daher sage ich es lohnt sich noch

MfG


----------



## Seabound (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich wünsche mir für Nvidia und AMD beides nen guten Start und gute recht gleichwertige Karten. Das belebt das Geschäft, senkt die Preise und erhöht die Auswahl. Hoffentlich fuer AMD nicht nochma so ein Bullieding. 

Ach ja, und dann wuensch ich mir noch, dass der Shaman auf die naechste Nvidiageneration passen wird.


----------



## tso92 (16. Dezember 2011)

gibt es auch einen gtx 590 nachfolger (gtx 690?) ?

bzw. ein release (datum/woche)/monat/quartal für eine NV dual gpu graka


----------



## TexasLukas (16. Dezember 2011)

Die neun kepler werder hammer gleich mal kaufen mit waterblock  damit bekomm ich locker 150fps in Cinebench


----------



## Westcoast (16. Dezember 2011)

Tso 92

AMD hat ja auch den 7990 mit 2 gpus für den märz angekündigt. da wird Nvidia sicherlich auch eine dualgpularte bringen.
ich denke die neuen karten von Nvidia werden GTX 7xxx heissen. die 6er bezeichnung wird vielleicht für den mobilen bereich verwendet.
war ja auch von der GTX 280 auf GTX 480 so, die 3er reihe für den notebookbereich. Releasedate von nvidia ist nicht bekannt


----------



## NCphalon (16. Dezember 2011)

@Westcoast: Da passt dann aber die GTX500 Serie net richtig rein 

Finds plausibel, bisher hat NV die technischen Daten der GPU immer ungefähr verdoppelt, warum sollten sie bei kleinerem Fertigungsprozess damit aufhören?


----------



## jensi251 (16. Dezember 2011)

Wäre nicht schlecht wenn das eher kommt.


----------



## shinoda95 (16. Dezember 2011)

Für den guten Wettbewerb hoffe ich, dass beide, AMD und Nvidia, ihre neuen Generationen relativ gleich rausbringen, was ja bedeuten würde das Nvidia früher als geplant kommen müsste


----------



## blackout24 (16. Dezember 2011)

Solange eh nur hässlige Konsolenports raus kommen oder mit Diablo 3 spiele deren Grafik 2008 schon eher mittelmässig waren wen juckt es.


----------



## shinoda95 (16. Dezember 2011)

Dich vielleicht nicht mit deiner 580er, aber mich, weil ich mir von den neuen Generationen eine Grafikkarte kaufen möchte, weil meine jetztige langsam ausgedient hat.


----------



## Baer.nap (16. Dezember 2011)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Solange eh nur hässlige Konsolenports raus kommen oder mit Diablo 3 spiele deren Grafik 2008 schon eher mittelmässig waren wen juckt es.



Dann bleib halt weiter in deiner beschränkten "full hd" welt....


----------



## killerrolle (17. Dezember 2011)

hoffentlich kommen nun bald die neuen, will meine 8800 gtx xxx nun mal in die rente schicken....


----------



## Fatalii (17. Dezember 2011)

@Killerrolle, du kannst meine 570 Phantom haben

Eine Änderrung des Namenschemas ist durchaus vorstellbar, zumal nVidia nun eine neue Architektur auf den Markt bringt.
Als Fermi kam wurde die GTX300 Bezeichnung ja auch übersprungen.

@Blackout: Was meinst du damit? Man schaue sich BF3, Crysis2 inkl. Patch, Hard Reset, Metro 2033 und Serious Sam3 an.
Alles tolle Spiele die die Grafikkarte fordern. Allen voran Metro 2033 durch seine eindrucksvolle Beleuchtung. 
Was man auch nicht vergessen darf, sind die Auflösung über FullHD! Da schafft es kaum eine Karte einen der oben gennanten
Shooter maxed out darzustellen!

MfG


----------



## blackout24 (17. Dezember 2011)

*delete plz*


----------



## blackout24 (17. Dezember 2011)

Fatalii schrieb:


> @Killerrolle, du kannst meine 570 Phantom haben
> 
> Eine Änderrung des Namenschemas ist durchaus vorstellbar, zumal nVidia nun eine neue Architektur auf den Markt bringt.
> Als Fermi kam wurde die GTX300 Bezeichnung ja auch übersprungen.
> ...



Also graphisch hat mich Crysis 2 z.B. nicht vom Hocker gehauen (trotz HD Pack und Tesselation Krimskrams und 1920x1200), dafür das ich Jahre lang abstinent war weil mit meinem vorherigen Rechner (10 Jahre alt) eh nur Diablo II und Quake 3 gespielt wurde. Immer noch irgendwelche Objekte die in der Ferne aufpoppen oder Müllberge auf der Straße die aus 3 Polygonen bestehen und mit ner Matschtextur überzogen sind und haarscharf an einer schnurgeraden Line enden. Das wird auch nicht mit 2560xschlagmich tot besser oder noch mehr AA oder Filterquatsch. Das die KI dumm wie Brot war und sich bei Beschuss aus der Ferne nichtmal in Deckung gebracht hat ist noch ne andere Sache.


----------



## Fatalii (17. Dezember 2011)

Bei Crysis 2 ging es mir auch eher um die Beleuchtung, denn die war/ist 1A. Der Rest ist doch leider eher Standard geblieben.
Da sieht Crysis1 um längen besser aus!
Gut es ist klar, wenn man mal einen Shooter im Multiplayer gespielt hat, sind die KI-Soldaten blöd 
Prinzipiell wollte ich auch nur damit sagen, dass man für 2560x1440(1600) mit einer heutigen Single GPU Karte nicht
ausreichend gerüstet ist, will man doch die guten Spiele voll auskosten.
Und da hoffe ich, dass die neuen Generationen einschlagen werden. Gerade bei nVidia habe ich das Gefühl, dass etwas 
dickes kommt

MfG


----------



## blackout24 (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich hoffe eher, das bei Geometrie in Spielen zukünftig ein ganz anderer Weg eingeschlagen wird wie bei Unlimited Detail, was dann sogar geschmeidig auf der CPU laufen kann und die GPU dann ihre ganzen Teraflops ins Physik und KI stecken kann. Dann würde sich auch sichtbar mal was ändern.


----------



## Alte-Schule (17. Dezember 2011)

2012 werde ich meine GTX460 ablösen, mit einer GTX680. Freu mich schon auf die Dinger.


----------



## AeroX (17. Dezember 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wünsche mir für Nvidia und AMD beides nen guten Start und gute recht gleichwertige Karten. Das belebt das Geschäft, senkt die Preise und erhöht die Auswahl. Hoffentlich fuer AMD nicht nochma so ein Bullieding.



genauso seh ich das auch


----------



## Fragles (17. Dezember 2011)

killerrolle schrieb:


> hoffentlich kommen nun bald die neuen, will meine 8800 gtx xxx nun mal in die rente schicken....



Hätte hier auch noch eine rumliegen die nicht mehr in Gebrauch ist.


----------



## Shizophrenic (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich freue mich darauf das dann die älteren 580er Modelle günstiger zu Kriegen sind ^^


----------



## Fatalii (17. Dezember 2011)

Dann ließe sich eventuell über ein SLI-System nachdenken. Obwohl dann eine Wasserkühlung fällig wäre, damit
die Temperaturen im Zaum gehalten werden.
Ich fühle mich gerade wie das Kind im kaukasischen Kreidekreis.

MfG

@Coxxone: Gruß nach Erlangen  die Stadt ohne Schlümpfe.


----------



## freibier47906 (18. Dezember 2011)

Meine 460`er reicht noch ne ganze Weile,so daß ich diese Generation überspringen kann...außer,die werden der absolute Überflieger.


----------



## Airboume (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich hoffe mal, dass NV sich nicht zu viel Zeit lässt mit dem Release,
denn ein neues System steht an und da muss ne 680er rein mit ner Ivy Bridge oder SB(E).
Oha ey - ham will
*greif*


----------

